
NonPetya ransomware forced Maersk to reinstall 4000 servers, 45000 PCs - walterbell
http://www.zdnet.com/article/maersk-forced-to-reinstall-4000-servers-45000-pcs-due-to-notpetya-attack/
======
baq
Hopefully this story reaches desks of non-IT executives who see security as
pure cost. I've got a friend in a port and the day Maersk got hit, it was
pandemonium - employees were told to go to local electronics shops and get
laptops just to get basic computing and connectivity.

